# [C4D-Rendern] Wasserzeichen von DivX ändern?



## daDom (3. Dezember 2003)

Kann ich beim erstellen von DivX-Videos irgendwie das Wasserzeichen  unten rechts ändern?

Ich möchte mein eigenes dort haben.

Geht das irgendwie?

Und wie kann ich allgemein Wasserzeichen zu einem Video hinzufügen?

grüsse
daDom


----------



## goela (3. Dezember 2003)

Also wie Du das Wasserzeichen von DivX ändern kannst weiss ich nicht, aber mit jedem Videoschnitt- oder Videoeffektprogramm kannst Du sehr simpel Dein eigenes Wasserzeichen einfügen!

1. Wasserzeichen oder Logo mit Alpha-Kanal erstellen (Photoshop o.ä oder Cinema 4D Animation mit Alpha-Kanal o.ä)
2. Hauptvideo auf Videospur 1 setzen
3. Logo auf Spur 2 und Transparenz setzen
4. Rendern -> That's it!


----------



## Mark (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi ihr beiden!

Heute mal in einem anderen Forum  
Bzgl. Logo: Total nett ist der Filter *Logo* in VirtualDub. Komprimieren und Logo in einem Aufwasch...
(das "divX" wird allerdings sicher dennoch über dem Logo stehen...)


----------



## Tim C. (4. Dezember 2003)

Abhängig von deiner DivX Version möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass das Logo nicht in das Video eingerechnet wird, sondern als Overlay beim Abspielen eingeblendet wird.
DivX hat sich nunmal kommerzialisiert und somit hat man in den Free Versionen entweder Logo-Einblendung oder Adware.
Somit ist es auch unwahrscheinlich, dass du das Logo ändern kannst, da es ja von der lokal installierten DivX Version abhängt.


----------



## daDom (4. Dezember 2003)

> Heute mal in einem anderen Forum


Joa, ich dachte mir, das passt vom Thema her nicht ganz in Cinema4D ;-]



> Bzgl. Logo: Total nett ist der Filter Logo in VirtualDub. Komprimieren und Logo in einem Aufwasch...
> (das "divX" wird allerdings sicher dennoch über dem Logo stehen...)


Bekomme ich das nur kommerziell oder gibts das auch als Freewareversion?



> DivX hat sich nunmal kommerzialisiert und somit hat man in den Free Versionen entweder Logo-Einblendung oder Adware.
> Somit ist es auch unwahrscheinlich, dass du das Logo ändern kannst, da es ja von der lokal installierten DivX Version abhängt.


Sicher, das es von der lokalen abhängt?
*hrmpf*
Gut, dann könnte ich das ganze doch mit Quicktime machen, he?
Obwohl ich glaube, das Quicktime nicht so häufig wie DivX genutz wird...

Da müsste das doch gehen, oder?

Kann ich mit den Videobearbeitungsprogrammen bei jedem Filmtyp ein Wasserzeichen/Logo einbinden?

grüsse
daDom


----------



## Tim C. (4. Dezember 2003)

> Kann ich mit den Videobearbeitungsprogrammen bei jedem Filmtyp ein Wasserzeichen/Logo einbinden?


Ja das ist der Sinn von Videobearbeitung 



> Sicher, das es von der lokalen abhängt?
> *hrmpf*


Leider (fast) absolut. Hatte jahrelang eine noch freie Version ohne Logo. Dort liefen alle DivX Clips ohne Einblendung. Dann habe ich irgendwann bedingt durch Format C: und neuere Versionen geupdated und hatte das Logo auch in den Videos, die es vorher nicht hatten.

Allerdings kann es durchaus sein, dass wenn du selber mit einem nicht für das Produzieren gedachten DivX-Codec versuchst nach DivX zu codieren, dass dann ein Logo fest eingeblendet wird. Bin ich mir aber absolut nicht sicher und muss nicht sein.

Generell kann ich sagen, wenn Windows ohne Nachinstallation des Codecs DivX abspielt, dann hast du kein Logo, kannst aber i.d.R. auch nicht dahin codieren. Probier mal den Nimo-Codec Pack zu installieren. Der darin enthaltene DivX Codec hat soweit ich weiss auch kein Logo-Overlay (kann sich mittlerweile aber auch geändert haben).

Ein kleiner Tip noch am Ende. Falls es deine Festplattenkapazität zulässt, dann exportiere aus Cinema raus als unkomprimiertes Videofile (oder gar Einzelbilder) (Ja das wird sehr groß) und mach den ganzen Encoding-Kram nachträglich in VirtualDub. So hast du mehr Freiheiten beim testen der Einstellugen und es muss nicht immer komplett durch den Renderer laufen.


----------



## daDom (4. Dezember 2003)

> So hast du mehr Freiheiten beim testen der Einstellugen und es muss nicht immer komplett durch den Renderer laufen.


Hä?
Aber der braucht doch dann genau so lange beim Rendern, oder etwa nicht?

Aber das ist eine gute Idee - Und genug Kapazität habe ich mit Sicherheit:


> _Original aus daDoms Signatur:_
> Maxtor 80GB HDD



Ist VirtualDub free oder kommerziell?

grüsse
daDom


----------



## paleface (4. Dezember 2003)

Ist es nicht so das nach 5-8 Sekunden das Logo Ausgeblendet wird?

Sonst Render doch erst diese sek. mit einem Standbild oder du lässt nix bewegen oder so.
Danach nach denn Sekunden lässt du erst deine animation ablaufen.
Dann dann den Vorderen Teil "abschneiden"
Das einzige Problem...dauert das Rendern natürlich bisl länger...


----------



## Tim C. (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von paleface _
> *Ist es nicht so das nach 5-8 Sekunden das Logo Ausgeblendet wird?
> *


Das ist bei dem Overlay Logo tatsächlich so, bringt dich aber nicht weiter, da das Logo ja zur Laufzeit vom DivX Codec selber über das Video gelegt wird. Somit kannst du vorne soviel abschneiden wie du willst, es ist immer noch die ersten X-Sekunden zu sehen.



> _Original geschrieben von daDom _
> *Hä?
> Aber der braucht doch dann genau so lange beim Rendern, oder etwa nicht?
> *


Wenn du jedesmal über Cinema gehst, rendertst du für jedes Bild jedesmal wieder vom 3D-Wireframe zum Pixelbild (um es mal vereinfacht auszudrücken) und dann wird noch das Pixelbild durch die DivX-Komprimierung geschickt.
Also machst du mit anderen DivX Einstellungen für jedes Einzelbild der Animation immer wieder 2 Arbeitsschritte und gerade das Rendern kann ja bei aufwendigen Raytracing Effekten oder Ähnlichem recht lange dauern.

Wenn du hingegen einmal die Videosequenz unkompimiert vorliegen hast, dann liegt das Video in Maximal möglicher Qualität vor und VirtualDub braucht sich (und kann sich auch) nur noch um die Komprimierung der Einzelbilder kümmern. Wenn du also ein paar verschiedene Einstellungen testen willst, ist die von mir vorgeschlagene Variante die schnellere, da das tatsächliche 3D-Rendering nur einmal geschieht.
Ja ich gebe zu es ist etwas verwirrend, da auch das umrechnen von Videodateien in andere Formate mitunter Rendern genannt wird 



> _Original geschrieben von daDom_
> *Ist VirtualDub free oder kommerziell?*


Absolut 100% Freeware.


----------



## daDom (4. Dezember 2003)

Ja gut, aber des is' dumm....
Das Logo wird nicht gleichmäßig eingeblendet....

Sorry, aber so wird das nix...


----------



## Tim C. (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von daDom _
> *Ja gut, aber des is' dumm....
> Das Logo wird nicht gleichmäßig eingeblendet....
> 
> Sorry, aber so wird das nix... *


Wahnsinnig konkret. Erstmal solltest du klären, ob es tatsächlich in das Bild gerendert wird das Logo, oder ob es nicht doch ein Overlay Effekt ist.
Wenn es tatsächlich in das Bild reingerechnet wird, dann würde ich mir Gedanken über einen anderen Videocodec machen, oder darüber wo du eine vernünftige DivX Version herbekommst.


----------



## daDom (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Ne, ich glaube, da verstehen wir uns falsch...

*Ich meinte, dass das DivX-Logo nicht immer gleichmässig eingeblendet wird...*

Mein Logo soll selbstverständlich immer eingeblendet sein.
Und natürlich als Overlay-Effekt.

Werde mich warscheinlich mit Einzelbildern abgeben müssen (...)


----------



## Tim C. (4. Dezember 2003)

Nein. Wenn es dir nicht darauf ankommt, das DivX Logo ganz rauszubekommen sonder primär darum, ein eigenes Wasserzeichen einzubetten, dann geht die Reise natürlich wo anders hin. Nämlich hin zur Einsteiger-Videobearbeitung.

Ich dachte jetzt dir würde es primär darum gehen, das Logo wegzubekommen.


----------



## daDom (4. Dezember 2003)

Neja, eigentlich um beides.

Ich möchte PRIMÄR mein eigenes Logo rechts unten haben...

Was damit einher geht, ist aber automatisch, dass das DivX-Logo weg muss...

Also beides... ;-]

grüsse
daDom


----------



## Tim C. (4. Dezember 2003)

Ok den Weg haben wir ja schon zur Genüge beschrieben.

- Checken ob Overlay oder nicht
 - Wenn Overlay wirds in der Videobearbeitung nich zu sehen sein, plfanz dein Logo rein und hoffe, der der es abspielt, hat keine DivX Version mit Overlay
 - Es ist kein Overlay und er rechnet es rein: Besorg dir einen anderen DivX Codec.

Wie du ein Logo einbindest wurde ja schon erwähnt ansonsten sollte denke ich alles klar sein.

Für eine Einführung in DivX mit VirtualDub kannst du die zweite Hälfte meines Videotutorials ( http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials82387.html ) nutzen.


----------



## Mark (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

@"Overlay": Habe DivX-Movie im MediaPlayer geöffnet -> Logo.
Gleiches Movie in VirtualDub -> Kein Logo.
=> Overlay...


----------



## goela (4. Dezember 2003)

Sowas habe ich auch bemerkt! Ich glaube, dass dies ein "Gag" von den Programmieren ist, dass wenn man DivX im MediaPlayer abgespielt wird, dieses Logo eingeblendet wird. Im DivX-Player erscheint es nämlich auch nicht!


----------



## Tim C. (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Sowas habe ich auch bemerkt! Ich glaube, dass dies ein "Gag" von den Programmieren ist, dass wenn man DivX im MediaPlayer abgespielt wird, dieses Logo eingeblendet wird. Im DivX-Player erscheint es nämlich auch nicht! *


Im ZoomPlayer aber z.B. schon.


----------



## goela (4. Dezember 2003)

Ist der von Microsoft?  Nee, kleiner Scherz!


----------



## Robert Martinu (20. Dezember 2003)

Er benützt die Bibliotheken vom MS-Mediaplayer. Ist ja fast so gut wie direkt von Microsoft!


----------



## daDom (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Habe den Xvid - Codec gefunden.

- Der Installer ist bloß 425kb groß,
- + er hat kein eigenes Wasserzeichen. 

http://www.divx-digest.tv/software/codec/XviD_Install.exe

Und wenn ich ihn anstatt von DivX nutze, ist das Video sogar noch kleiner!

gruß
daDom


----------



## kasper (21. Januar 2004)

Das DivX-Logo kann man einfach bei der  "Decoder Configuration" abschalten. Es befindet sich beim Startmenü -> Programme im DivX-Ordner.


----------



## daDom (21. Januar 2004)

Hey, das ist ja echt nice!

Wird das beim erstellen von Videos auch weggelassen oder muss jeder, der das Video sieht auch diesen Haken setzen?


----------



## kasper (21. Januar 2004)

Beim Erstellen wird es auch weggelassen. Es wird niemals fest in das Video enkodiert, auch wenn man das Logo nicht abgeschaltet hat. Im Grunde ist das Logo wie ein zuschaltbarer Untertitel.

Der Andere musst es natürlich auch ausgeschaltet haben, sonst wird das Logo eingeblendet .


----------

